# How Life has Changed-Ads from th 30's



## lallieth (Feb 19, 2008)

My friend sent these and a few more to me,these are actual ads from the 30's WOW how things have changed


----------



## braveheart (Feb 19, 2008)

Much more health awareness these days!


----------



## Kanadiana (Feb 19, 2008)

I REALLY like the more docs smoke camels one!!!


----------

